# Crowded beach.



## REC (Mar 30, 2022)

Praia Velha near Sao Pedro De Moel, lovely beach with cafe at entrance and a huge car park where we may well stop the night. Got a bit crowded just now, an unaccompanied herd of goats just wandered across the bridge! 
_


_


----------



## REC (Mar 30, 2022)

It's a tough life!


----------



## JonSue (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks just like my  O.H. only unlucky in the area (it's the garden!)


----------



## mark61 (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 30, 2022)

Looks like the perfect beach to me.


----------



## groyne (Mar 30, 2022)

Great place for people watching.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 30, 2022)

Just the sort of beach that I like Ruth


----------



## REC (Mar 30, 2022)

jeanette said:


> Just the sort of beach that I like Ruth


The only sad thing is that last time we came here, it was with Chloe ( our daft dog) who absolutely loved running in and out of the river and running in circles on the sand....   Have a photo somewhere with Dave's footprints and Chloe's paw prints on otherwise pristine sand.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 30, 2022)

Some rotten sod left their old pensioner grandpa sleeping on the beach.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 1, 2022)

Knock, knock . Who’s there? Grandad. 
STOP THE FUNERAL


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2022)

Trotter said:


> Knock, knock . Who’s there? Grandad.
> STOP THE FUNERAL


Cheeky ...!


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 1, 2022)

REC said:


> Cheeky ...!


You really don't want to see his cheeks Ruth .
they look like a deflated balloon


----------



## Trotter (Apr 1, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> You really don't want to see his cheeks Ruth .
> they look like a deflated balloon


Better that, than a Baboon.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 1, 2022)

We hope you and yours are well mate, keep eating the bananas


----------



## Trotter (Apr 2, 2022)

Ditto, you coffee mug thief


----------

